# Hello



## LadyBlue (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi All
Another newbie! Finally purchased my TTR225 after years of dreaming...all good things come to those who wait (but maybe not so long in future). My company car choice's got very boring...vectra's and the like - so in 2002 opted out however the ash allowance wouldn't stretch to TT. Purchased a new Celica and kept this for 5.5 years. Sold it last year for a new Honda Civic Type R GT (with mods)...then in Feb this year, house was broken into while I was home sleeping as 3 B&^st%$ds decided they had nothing else better to do...searched downstairs and found car keys and stole my CTR GT and our other vehicle (husband's new Volvo). CID were really good...responded in 30 mins of my call..probaly because I was quite 'frantic'..will they come back? "Honda = Stolen to Order, you nwon;t see that again" and we got the volvo back 3 weeks later! Having suffered long debate with Insurance pay out "it might turn up again, so we have to wait befre offering settlement", I decided to finally buy my TT. I just wish I'd made this decisison sooner! I absolutely love the car.....she's been to France, Holland and Belgium with me already......loved it!

Look forward to many happy hours/years with my TT and TTOC! Mods?..now let's see 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome To The TT forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Bad turn of events but welcome to the TT world


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to the mad house good move joining the TTOC


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

How long does a car need to be missing for insurance to pay up? I'd be interested to see what the difference between what an average person would deem reasonable and what an insurance company beleives is 'reasonable'. Have they paid up yet?

anyway, congrats on your new car and welcome to the forum


----------



## LadyBlue (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi
I had to get solictor (at my cost) in end after 3 months without payout as TESCO insurance still insisted the whole process needed to be completed before settlement. Is 3 months not long enough?? They didn't seem to appreciate that I still had to get around & needed to hire another car during this time & couldn't purchase a car just in case it did turn up..the hire car was at my cost too! They take your money quick enough...but when it comes to payout, this is different story!

Got there in the end & took TESCO to financial ombudsman...Tesco had to admit they unfairly processed & at blame for delay..won my case and compensation to cover majority of costs! Got my TT..so I'm the winner 8)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

OMG! I'm shocked at your insurance story. What an utter disgrace! 

Still, as said before, good has come from bad, and on to of that you have found us lot and the TTOC, so its all come up smelling of roses eh?

So, who are you insured with now?


----------



## LadyBlue (Aug 11, 2008)

The stinger ...if not already gone through enough....as I paid by monthly plan & 5 months into policy when car stolen TESCO deducted the remaining installments out of the settlement figure. My solictor advised they can do this and best option for me was to stay with TESCO changing car from Honda to TT until end of policy 14/09/2008 & then change if I wanted to otherwise I'd be paying for insurance and not using it, albeit had to make the claim. I only have about 27 days then I'm free from them, so looking about for quotes etc. i have sent note to Chris Knott (message on forum) and they'll contact when I have 14 days remaining.....so not long!

You guys 'n girls on the forum get on well....all seem to be friendly, unlike some on the Celica forum I came across.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

LadyBlue said:


> The stinger ...if not already gone through enough....as I paid by monthly plan & 5 months into policy when car stolen TESCO deducted the remaining installments out of the settlement figure. My solictor advised they can do this and best option for me was to stay with TESCO changing car from Honda to TT until end of policy 14/09/2008 & then change if I wanted to otherwise I'd be paying for insurance and not using it, albeit had to make the claim. I only have about 27 days then I'm free from them, so looking about for quotes etc. i have sent note to Chris Knott (message on forum) and they'll contact when I have 14 days remaining.....so not long!
> 
> You guys 'n girls on the forum get on well....all seem to be friendly, unlike some on the Celica forum I came across.


Try A-plan insurance too. They were tops for me this year.

We are a VERY friendly bunch with one exception, but we dont talk about him! :roll: :lol:


----------



## LadyBlue (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on A-Plan..I'll give them a call..... 
Mind is working overtime re the 'exception you don't talk about...' i think there's a story there...another time maybe
speak soon


----------

